# PHP Textarea <-> Datenbank



## bygones (4. Aug 2006)

Hi,

ich habe folgendes problem.

Jemand gibt etwas in eine Textarea ein, das wird per php in eine datenbank geschrieben. Woanders liest PHP dies wieder aus und zeigt es ebenso in einer Textarea an.

So wies jetzt ist werden aber beim schreiben erstellte Leerzeilen nicht uebernommen... d.h.  aus

```
Das ist ein Text
neue Zeile
```
wird

```
Das ist ein Text neue Zeile
```

wie kann ich das umgehen ?

DANKE


----------



## Caffè Latte (4. Aug 2006)

Hi,

normalerweise wird der Umbruch im Text als "\n" übergeben und auch so gespeichert. Bei einer neuen Ausgabe in einem Textarea müsste der Umbruch wieder da sein.

Sind denn die Umbüche "in der Datenbank"? Wenn nein, wie übergibst du denn den Text des Texareas? Oder im anderen Fall: wie holst du den Text und schreibst ihn wieder in ein Textarea?


----------



## ApfeL (13. Aug 2006)

schau dir mal bei www.php.net oder www.selfphp.de den befehl nl2br an, der beantwortet dein problem!


----------



## Slava (19. Aug 2006)

echo strreplace(" "," ",nl2br($_POST['textarea_name']);
so muss es für die Ausgabe in html vorbereitet werden.
für die Ausgabe in Textarea, brauchst du eigentlich nichts machen.
bei gesetzten magicquotes stripslashes nicht vergessen!


----------

